

 Does anyone want to work at Checkout 51? - verelo
http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41638/software-developer-checkout-51

======
verelo
Hi I'm Andrew and I'm one of the founders. To provide some context about us,
we're a well funded startup in Toronto Canada. The company currently has a
around 25 people and we're growing quickly. In the very near future we'll be
launching in the US and would love your help to make it happen :-)

If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me directly
andrew@checkout51.com

